# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Máy phay giường Dragonfly 2017

## Gamo

Hello các cụ,

Bắt chước con Ly-Dragon 2016 của cụ Luyến, em làm 1 con bé cho vui. Chuyện chính chỉ là để phay loa khè CKD & chuyện phụ là phay mạch in. Dự kiến khổ máy 2000x1900, hành trình khoảng 1600x1300. 

Đống sắt hiện tại nặng khoảng 500kg, may phước là được cụ Tuấn hói, bác Duy th11 & bác Minh Nhất chỉ mua, ko thôi thì ốm tiền sắt, phay, bào, khoan lỗ, taro

----------

huyquynhbk, Luyến, th11

----------


## Tuấn

Vẫn nguyên trạng như tuần trước hả bác chủ ? Mỗi ngày bác bỏ ra cho nó 60 phút gọi là vận động trước khi đi ngủ chứ nhỉ ?

----------


## th11

vậy là bác Gà mua cùng 1 chỗ ạ? cái này thì giảm được 1/2 thời gian ráp ha. lên nhanh khi nào xong em qua rửa cho

em thấy có 2 cây H màu đen chắc để đặt Y lên, nếu như thế thì ở 4 đầu của cây trục Y( màu trắng) bác làm mỗi đầu 4 con ốc 16ly để tăng chỉnh độ phẳng và song song của Ray Y ạ, sau đó khóa ốc lại, như thế là xong con máy rồi ( em nói có tí mà đã xong rồi kaka)

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

Ủa ủa sao chỉ thấy sắt với sắt thế anh gamo, hàng nóng lôi ra show luôn đi rồi từ từ xếp hình sau kakaka

----------


## ahdvip

ôi zời, tưởng gì, sắt vụn ko à  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

> Ủa ủa sao chỉ thấy sắt với sắt thế anh gamo, hàng nóng lôi ra show luôn đi rồi từ từ xếp hình sau kakaka


Hehe, hàng nóng để lên sau, xếp hình cái khung đã




> Vẫn nguyên trạng như tuần trước hả bác chủ ? Mỗi ngày bác bỏ ra cho nó 60 phút gọi là vận động trước khi đi ngủ chứ nhỉ ?


Hehe, hôm nay có cục nêm mới dám tính tiếp. Đang tính sắp xếp bộ đỡ sao vừa có thể tăng chỉnh, vừa ko lo đang làm cục sắt lăn ra đè dập tay

----------


## Luyến

cụ gà vẽ kết cấu khung lên đi cho anh em chém tí. cụ đã kiếm được visme chưa ?

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Dạ, sếp Tuấn nói là để sếp chỉ cho... mình đã tìm được vít me rồi, kiếm khùng luôn  :Wink:

----------


## Luyến

> Dạ, sếp Tuấn nói là để sếp chỉ cho... mình đã tìm được vít me rồi, kiếm khùng luôn


show hàng đi bác

----------


## Tuấn

> Dạ, sếp Tuấn nói là để sếp chỉ cho... mình đã tìm được vít me rồi, kiếm khùng luôn


Tuấn nào cụ ? Tuấn hói phải không ạ ? ui đừng tin thằng cha đó, hắn chỉ spam chém gió chứ hắn chả làm được cái giề bao giờ đâu  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Ui, em tin lão ấy sái cổ luôn ợ  :Wink:

----------


## solero

Rồi lại thành dự ớn treo như bao cái khác thôi. Haizzz!

----------


## Gamo

Đi chỗ khác, con PCB của chú xong chưa đấy?  :Wink: 

Muốn treo cũng ko được, sếp đá đít ngay  :Wink:

----------


## solero

Hừm hừm để rồi xem cái nào xong trước.

----------


## Luyến

em đang có dự án phay sắt 1mx2m phục vụ xưởng. Đang chờ dự án của các cụ hoàn thành để em học theo. Các cụ làm nhanh em xem cái

----------


## Gamo

Hế hế... để em ghi lại những lời của Sếp thành hình 3D để các cụ xem

----------


## imechavn

Xin hỏi ké các bác, bộ khung máy xẻ của tôi liệu có chế được thành máy phay giường không nhỉ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Có LY dragon, DragonFly, Little Monster rồi, em đặt tên là gì đây cho nó giống anh em một nhà đây ???

----------


## Nam CNC

tất nhiên là được nhưng cái giường hơi ốm thôi . Máy mình yếu thì phay chậm mà nhẹ , quan trọng sàn phẩm chạy ra đạt được độ chính xác yêu cầu . Mà cái lợi thế của máy này là làm được chi tiết dài ,  bác chủ chỉ cần kiểm tra sơ bộ độ chính xác các trục rồi quyết định cũng chưa muộn.

----------

imechavn

----------


## Gamo

> Có LY dragon, DragonFly, Little Monster rồi, em đặt tên là gì đây cho nó giống anh em một nhà đây ???


Đặt tên là Rô Méo đi?  :Wink:

----------


## solero

Lão gà đặt cái tên hay nhầm bỏ mẹ. Cứ tưởng máy cụ Luyến có update gì cơ. 

Cụ rô méo đặt tên Rồng Lộn á nhầm Rồng Méo đi.

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## tranhung123456

gamo lấy tiêu đề giống cụ luyến chỉ thay đồi 2017 nhưng khi xem ảnh cái phòng khách gamo thành nhà kho rồi

----------


## sieunhim

nhanh nhanh, treo lâu quá e qua trộm mất cái hộp sắt dài dài lại khổ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> Lão gà đặt cái tên hay nhầm bỏ mẹ. Cứ tưởng máy cụ Luyến có update gì cơ. 
> .


Em cũng hơi hoang mang tẹo chẳng nhẽ đã có hàng nhái  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Hàng nhái chứ còn gì nữa...  :Wink: 




> gamo lấy tiêu đề giống cụ luyến chỉ thay đồi 2017 nhưng khi xem ảnh cái phòng khách gamo thành nhà kho rồi


Hix... cái lão Luyến chơi con máy khủng quá nên em muốn bắt chước.... giờ khổ cái thân...




> nhanh nhanh, treo lâu quá e qua trộm mất cái hộp sắt dài dài lại khổ


Hehe, update đây

----------


## Gamo

Vấn đề khó: Giả sử đã cố định khung. Làm sao bắt 2 ray song song, vuông góc sai số 0.01 hả các cụ đẹp giai? Em có cây bằng đá dài khoảng 1m từ 1 máy gì đó ra, có vẻ chuẩn nhưng ko biết sử dụng làm seo ợ >.<

----------


## Nam CNC

cái chuyện của mày giải quyết dễ òm , sao làm khó hoài vậy cha.

---Cố định cái khung 
--- bắt ray đầu tiên lên
--- nối 1 cây nhôm dài ra , nhôm hình cứng cứng 1 tí bắt lên block trượt
--- lấy miếng sắt cố định trên đầu cây nhôm , đồng hồ so hít vào miếng sắt đó rồi so với cây còn lại .... Cây thước đá của mày để ở giữa đi để cây nhôm đừng dài quá hạn chế rung khi di chuyển.


Vậy được chưa Cu Gà ..... mà nói trước song song trong yêu cầu thôi nhá , còn đồng phẳng hay không còn tùy cái khung của mày


làm song song đi , còn vuông khi nào xong phần 1 chỉ tiếp

----------

Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

0.01 hahaha 2 cái thanh sắt trục Y của anh là tay robot, bèo bèo sai số đã 3-4% rồi, quăng quật ngoài bãi, nắng mưa thì giờ còn dc 5% là mừng lắm rồi. Máy lớn thế này anh cứ đặt mục tiêu từ 0.05-0.1 đi anh ơi, đỡ thất vọng.
Ngoài lệ tí là cái thanh đá của anh dài dc 1m1 không vậy ????

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

@romeo: hehe thanks chú! 
Cứ nghĩ nó y chang chuyện mình mua sắt hộp về làm máy thui, đừng nghĩ là tay robot hay cái gì hết. Chỗ nào sai thì mài lại & bắt ray thì lỗ khoan vẫn cho điều chỉnh. Do đó thì target ray thẳng & song song sai 1%-3% anh thấy là là ok, 0.1% thì mới không khả thi.

@nam ròm: thanks cu! Thật ra tau chỉ nhát là bắt đồng hồ so vào đó bị rung. Máy bé xíu thì nói làm gì nhưng tau tưởng tượng cái gốc bắt cây nhôm lên block trượt chỉ có 3cm, cây đó thọt ra 100cm, đặt 1 vật nặng lên đầu, chạy tới chạy lui mà chính xác thì nghi là ko ổn?

Đang kế hoạch như sau:
1. Canh đồng phẳng 2 vai bằng căng dây
2. Cạnh bắt ray thì kiểm tra lại độ phẳng bằng pp rà mực
3. Bắt ray master lên cho thẳng dưới 1% so với cây thước đá.
4. Cây ray còn lại thì canh dùng pp tự lựa, dụ dỗ bằng nước mía từ lão Nam ròm
5. Canh vuông góc: bó tay....

----------

hminhtq

----------


## Luyến

Vấn đề của bác chủ là phải có cái bệ máy đã ah. Chứ có mỗi mấy cục sắt lắp ray trục Y đặt lên sàn nhà thế kia thì chẳng nói lên điều gì ah, phát hiện cong vênh cũng ko có cách nào ép dc nó xuống. cu mua cái bàn máy như của em về thì chỉ việc bắt ốc cố định vào là xong ợ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Dạ, em cảm ơn cụ!

Lão Sếp em hướng dẫn là cố định khung chuẩn rùi đặt lên bàn. Mà Sếp chỉ đạo qua đt nên cũng ko biết em có hỉu sai ý ko nữa?

----------


## Tuấn

Cái thước đo độ nghiêng của bác chủ đâu roài, cho em nghía nó phát  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Dạ để em về nhà chụp hình ợ

----------


## Tuấn

Vậy là sau 10 ngày, cụ Gamo đã khoan thành công 4 cái lỗ trên cái hộp tráng kẽm. 

Máy phay mạch in nó chạy như ngựa, trục X,Z của cụ tuy nhẹ nhưng tổng cộng cũng khoảng 150kg, nếu chỉ bắt ray thôi mà không có ốc công, chạy một thời gian nó chả lệch đến tận Tây tạng ý chứ lại còn ngồi đấy mà 0,01 ???

Hàng Y bắt ray mỗi bên có 40 con ốc, muốn công cho chắc thì thêm 80 con nữa, cộng thêm 8 con cho 2 con trượt, 4 con cho gối đỡ vitme . 

Muốn bắt cả 2 bên thì nhân đôi. Thêm trục X, Z nữa chắc với tiến dộ này cụ Gamo làm xong con máy chắc lão Nam CNC lên chức ông ngoại roài.

Muốn bắt ray cho thẳng thi còn phải kiểm tra mặt bắt ray nữa, ui ui ui làm đê cụ Gamo ui, mỗi ngaỵ cụ cũng phải bỏ cho nó 1-2 tiếng gì đấy chứ ???

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Huhu, em nghi là nó sẽ giống con cnc đầu tay của ông anh... lần đầu làm máy nặng chậm quá...

Em ko khoái món ốc công tí nào... đang tính trốn món đó mà anh nói thế thì phải làm rồi, huhu...

Nãy giờ ngồi đọc cái vụ lệch bên thread của anh mà em ko hỉu. Theo tính toán của em thì em cũng nghĩ như lão Nam Ròm, ngay cả ko có ốc công thì cũng ko thể lệch nhiều như trong bài đó được?

----------


## Tuấn

Ốc công chỉ là để ray nó khỏi xô lệch thôi bác. 

Lệch nhiều là XY không vuông góc mà thui.

Bác là dân điện, đủ kiên nhẫn ngồi hàn mấy cái giắc cắm thì khoan mấy cái lỗ này đâu có là gì đâu nhỉ ? Bác làm cái dưỡng, lắp vào lỗ ốc bắt ray có sẵn, có các lỗ để khoan ốc công rồi dí khoan từ vào thì 1 ngày là khoan xong, 1 -2 ngày ngồi ta rô là được rồi. Đâu có gì mà phải xoắn ? 

Em đi dây điện chống nhiễu cho con máy plasma của em từ sau tết đến giờ, làm đi làm lại còn chưa xong, phần cơ đâu có khó hơn điện đâu nhỉ ?

Chỉ số IQ của mấy lão làm điện bao giờ cũng cao hơn bọn làm cơ vài chục lần, em làm được thì các bác làm dễ òm thoi mừ  :Smile:

----------


## sieunhim

Bữa e ghé, e bảo lười quá thì ăn bớt ốc công đi, khoan cách lỗ  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  ổ cũng gật gù luôn. Bác tuấn mà bắt khoan đủ ko khéo lại chả có con nào

----------


## CNC là Đam Mê

thông thường dự án mà bế tắc thì thường mất mấy bữa thịt cầy ạ. bác chủ đã tính phương án này chưa?

----------


## CNC là Đam Mê

thông thường dự án mà bế tắc thì sẽ mất vài bữa bia đen ạ. bác chủ đã tính đến phương án này chưa?

----------


## Tuấn

Các cách bắt ốc công để cố định ray đây ạ :



Theo như hình vẽ thì với máy của cụ Gamo, mặt bắt ray không có gân, có gờ gì cả thì muốn cố định mình dùng cái cách cuối cùng phía bên phải, cả 2 bên của thanh trượt và 2 bên của con trượt đều bắt ốc M6, tì vào cây phi tròn 4 là ổn. Khi xiết con ốc công, cái mũ của nó vát côn, tì vào cây ti tròn đẩy cạnh thanh trượt hay con trượt vào trong. Khóa chết không cho di chuyển ạ.

Cách này cụ nào chế máy mà muốn căn chỉnh các trục thì cũng dùng được, khỏe phết đấy ạ, cây ray 45 em vặn phát cong veo  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung, Gamo, Oopsss, QuyND

----------


## solero

> Các cách bắt ốc công để cố định ray đây ạ :
> 
> Đính kèm 34638Đính kèm 34639
> 
> Theo như hình vẽ thì với máy của cụ Gamo, mặt bắt ray không có gân, có gờ gì cả thì muốn cố định mình dùng cái cách cuối cùng phía bên phải, cả 2 bên của thanh trượt và 2 bên của con trượt đều bắt ốc M6, tì vào cây phi tròn 4 là ổn. Khi xiết con ốc công, cái mũ của nó vát côn, tì vào cây ti tròn đẩy cạnh thanh trượt hay con trượt vào trong. Khóa chết không cho di chuyển ạ.
> 
> Cách này cụ nào chế máy mà muốn căn chỉnh các trục thì cũng dùng được, khỏe phết đấy ạ, cây ray 45 em vặn phát cong veo


Quên M6 đi cụ, Dùng M4 đổ lại thôi nhé. Cái mũ nó cao đụng block đấy.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Các cách bắt ốc công để cố định ray đây ạ :
> 
> Đính kèm 34638Đính kèm 34639
> 
> Theo như hình vẽ thì với máy của cụ Gamo, mặt bắt ray không có gân, có gờ gì cả thì muốn cố định mình dùng cái cách cuối cùng phía bên phải, cả 2 bên của thanh trượt và 2 bên của con trượt đều bắt ốc M6, tì vào cây phi tròn 4 là ổn. Khi xiết con ốc công, cái mũ của nó vát côn, tì vào cây ti tròn đẩy cạnh thanh trượt hay con trượt vào trong. Khóa chết không cho di chuyển ạ.
> 
> Cách này cụ nào chế máy mà muốn căn chỉnh các trục thì cũng dùng được, khỏe phết đấy ạ, cây ray 45 em vặn phát cong veo


Ủa, cái mũ của con ốc ko chuẩn, nếu nó to quá thì sẽ làm lệch ray, bé quá thì ko có tác dụng sao anh?

À à, em thấy cái cục tròn tròn ngay mũ con ốc. Cục đó là gì vậy anh?




> thông thường dự án mà bế tắc thì thường mất mấy bữa thịt cầy ạ. bác chủ đã tính phương án này chưa?


Hehe, thịt cầy là chuyện nhỏ. Nhưng vụ này sao mà bế tắc được... chỉ có cái là em làm biếng thì thích pp nào dễ ăn dễ làm ấy mà  :Wink: 




> Bữa e ghé, e bảo lười quá thì ăn bớt ốc công đi, khoan cách lỗ  ổ cũng gật gù luôn. Bác tuấn mà bắt khoan đủ ko khéo lại chả có con nào


Sh... đừng có la lớn...  :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

> Ủa, cái mũ của con ốc ko chuẩn, nếu nó to quá thì sẽ làm lệch ray, bé quá thì ko có tác dụng sao anh?
> 
> À à, em thấy cái cục tròn tròn ngay mũ con ốc. Cục đó là gì vậy anh?


Cái mũ con ốc nó không đụng ray đâu cụ, cái mũ nó đụng thanh tròn, càn ép xuống nó càng đẩy thanh tròn ra, thanh phi tròn nó đụng ray, đẩy ray ra ạ

----------

Gamo

----------


## linhdt1121

Như này phải ko cụ Tuấn.
Em mượn hình của cụ irf chút nha.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cục tròn tròn đó tên là gì ợ? Để hồi đi mua luôn

----------


## Nam CNC

ra mấy cái tiệm bán bạc đạn cũ ở Tạ Uyên mày cứ nói muốn mua mấy cái đũa lăn trong mấy bạc đũa là người ta bán cho , phi tầm 3-4mm là được . Mấy cái tiệm đó nó để bi và đũa cả hủ , nhìn vào chỉ cho người ta biết cho dễ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

Ốc công càng bé ta rô càng khó, dễ gãy mũi hơn.

Ray 25 bắt ốc công M6 đây ạ :



Con trượt cũng vậy luông :



Cái này em chỉ dùng dây inox đặc thôi ạ, nếu cụ sợ khoang không chính xác thì cụ mua lấy 2 cỡ dây, chỗ nào mình khoan cách cây ray xa quá thì mình dùng cây phi to, chỗ nào khoan bị gần thì chơi cây có đường kính nhỏ hơn

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ống inox đặc thì dễ kiếm

----------


## linhdt1121

> Hehe, ống inox đặc thì dễ kiếm


Theo em cụ mua chốt định vị cho đẹp, đỡ mất công cắt, mua các cỡ to nhỏ,tùy vị trí khoan mà dùng ợ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Huhu... chốt định vị sợ chết tiền thui bác... giá cả chốt định vị thường thế nào ợ?

----------


## huyquynhbk

chốt định vị trung bình cỡ 15k/c cụ linhdt1121 ah. mà ray dài như của cụ Gà mờ kia thì cũng hết vài chục chiếc là ít. trong khi mua đoạn dây inox đặc rẻ bèo.

----------

Gamo, linhdt1121

----------


## nhatson

> Cục tròn tròn đó tên là gì ợ? Để hồi đi mua luôn


ko thì ra tiện Hà ở nguyển chi thanh, mua ti dẩn hướng khuôn dập

----------

Gamo

----------


## linhdt1121

> chốt định vị trung bình cỡ 15k/c cụ linhdt1121 ah. mà ray dài như của cụ Gà mờ kia thì cũng hết vài chục chiếc là ít. trong khi mua đoạn dây inox đặc rẻ bèo.


Hic,vậy mà em chả bit, hôm rồi đi bãi nó vứt cả đống.
Em nhặt có 1 túi về dùng, chả bit nó giá trị thế.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế thì tốt nhất mua vài cây inox size khác nhau, cần miếng cỡ nào thì cắt cho nó tiện

----------


## GORLAK

Inox cây bán như cá vậy bác ah, mua về xài từ từ

----------


## hung1706

Lâu lâu em vào chém gió chơi nè...cụ Tuấn đang dụ dỗ cụ Gà mỡ đi theo con đường gian khó, ban đầu là ốc công và màn sau là nạo vét thần công đó nha, cẩn thận giữ mình nha anh  :Smile: ))).
Tiến độ vài ngày bắt dc 2 cây vắt ngang như hình trên là em thấy máy khủng này quy hoạch tới 2020 lận hahaha

----------


## Gamo

:Embarrassment:  cắt trym....

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hzaii kinh nghiệm dùng ốc ép ray của em là, lục giác côn M6, ra tạ uyên mua cây sắt tròn đường kính 4mm, dài 1 met, để nguyên cây ép vô ray luôn, ray mấy mét thì mua mấy met, 1 cây như vậy có 20k thôi, cắt làm gì cho tốn công. anh em khỏi mua chốt định vị chi cho tốn kém.

----------


## phuocviet346

Mua chốt định vị giá thốn lắm

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

kiếm cây ti inox đó mà chơi bác ơi

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> chốt định vị trung bình cỡ 15k/c cụ linhdt1121 ah. mà ray dài như của cụ Gà mờ kia thì cũng hết vài chục chiếc là ít. trong khi mua đoạn dây inox đặc rẻ bèo.


Sao hqua e ra chợ giời mua 20 con chốt định vị có 50k mà cụ? Tính ra 2,5k/con

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cụ chụp hình loại chốt của cụ em xem với?

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> Hehe, cụ chụp hình loại chốt của cụ em xem với?




Đây cụ. Chốt m3 thưa cụ

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Óe.... cụ kiếm đâu hay thế... Em toàn gặp loại M10 đổ lên. Nó bán pack 4 cây dư lày

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Ô. Thế cụ gamo mua ở đoạn nào đấy? E ra chợ giời cứ hỏi chốt định vị là ng ta bán thôi. Cả 1 lố 1 vốc ném ko hết đủ size ạ. Còn cái ốc công e hỏi thì ông nào ông đấy trợn tròn mắt như ng ngoài hành tinh xong xua e đi như kiểu sợ ám quẻ ko bằng  :Smile: )
 Các cụ tiện đây cho e hỏi canh ray 20 thì chơi ốc công phi bn là vừa ạ? Với cái ốc công ở chợ ng ta gọi là gì các cụ có biết ko ạ? Hỏi ai cũng kêu ko biết xong xua em ra hàng khác như đuổi tà luôn, nghĩ lại mà thấy bị tổn thương ghê gớm  :Frown:

----------


## huyquynhbk

chốt cụ lamnguyen230890 là loại khác ,loại e nói là loại chốt dùng trong khuôn đột dập tra trong catalog của misumi, kích thước đường kính +0.01mm , có lỗ ren ở 1 đầu để nhổ chốt ra khỏi lỗ, chốt được nhiệt luyện khá cứng.
ốc công cụ dùng ốc M6 or M8 như này cụ nhé

----------

Gamo

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Trời. Cụ mò cái chốt công này ở đâu vậy ợ. Mà e thấy máy bình thường cũng xài chốt giống e mua thôi mà, có cần cầu kỳ vậy ko cụ  :Embarrassment: 
Với ốc công ngoài chợ ng ta gọi tên là gì hở cụ ơi

----------


## Tuấn

> Trời. Cụ mò cái chốt công này ở đâu vậy ợ. Mà e thấy máy bình thường cũng xài chốt giống e mua thôi mà, có cần cầu kỳ vậy ko cụ 
> Với ốc công ngoài chợ ng ta gọi tên là gì hở cụ ơi


Bác muốn mua cái ốc này thì từ Hoàng mai đi về cầu vượt góc đường giải phóng với trường chinh, trước khi đến câu thì bên trái có cái agribank to tướng, bên phải có cái nhà bán ốc inox, vào đấy đưa cái hình ra là mua được. Nó chỉ là ốc chìm, mũ côn, bắt bằng lục giác thôi mừ.

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## linhdt1121

Inox thiên hà, 505 giải phóng.
Khi đi thì mang cái con ốc mẫu đi, chứ mất công làm văn tả cảnh thì nó chả đuổi cổ cụ ngay đoạn mở bài.

----------


## dassault

máy đến đâu rồi bác

----------


## Gamo

dạ nó là công trình thế kỷ ạ, nên chắc khoảng tháng nữa làm tiếp  :Wink:

----------


## QuyND

Chào mấy bác, cho em xin lỗi vì em đào topic này lên. Nhưng mà cho em hỏi, về cái ốc công cố định. Cái cố định ray thì mấy bác đã nói rồi, vậy còn cái cố định con trượt thì cố định như thế nào? Hai mặt hai bên nó có chuẩn song song với ray không để ép ốc công không ạ?

----------


## Luyến

> Chào mấy bác, cho em xin lỗi vì em đào topic này lên. Nhưng mà cho em hỏi, về cái ốc công cố định. Cái cố định ray thì mấy bác đã nói rồi, vậy còn cái cố định con trượt thì cố định như thế nào? Hai mặt hai bên nó có chuẩn song song với ray không để ép ốc công không ạ?


Thì cố định con trượt cũng làm như cố định cái ray ấy ah. Để đảm bảo chuẩn song song thì bác phải gia công nó trên 1 máy chuẩn hoặc làm bằng tay.

----------

QuyND

----------

